# tuner questions...I'm so sorry



## novolvo (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey all,
Thanks for your patience with my newbie questions...as I've said before this is the first performance car I've ever owned. Got my K&N installed no problem, I love the sound if nothing else :cheers
I'm looking at tuners now, but I can't seem to find much of the information someone as ignorant as myself needs. With a tuner like the DiabloSport, am I going to need assistance tuning my car to see any gains, or will it be self-explanatory/automated? What about the DiabloSport "custom tuned" by SLP, what exactly does this mean? Finally, I have the opportunity to buy a used tuner but I'm worried...it seems they would make these things VIN specific or something to prevent one guy from tuning every goat in his town with it.
Many thanks for any help you can give me.
John


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

John, with an LS1 in your Goat, you've got alot more options than those of us who've been waiting for LS2edit to arrive. Several years of experience are available to you as tuning the LS1 has become a science. PM GTODEALER, aka Steve, he's got an 04 with all kinds of goodies plus he's in a position to sell you what you need. Semper Fi, Will


----------



## novolvo (Jul 27, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> John, with an LS1 in your Goat, you've got alot more options than those of us who've been waiting for LS2edit to arrive. Several years of experience are available to you as tuning the LS1 has become a science. PM GTODEALER, aka Steve, he's got an 04 with all kinds of goodies plus he's in a position to sell you what you need. Semper Fi, Will


Thanks Devil Dog :cheers


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

bro if i were you definitly finish all the performance parts first, then get a custom tune on the car. you get a lot more bang for your buck


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry for the hijack but any word on LS2Edit yet?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Sorry for the hijack but any word on LS2Edit yet?


Well, if the Predator is out for the 05 now then it would have to be out there right?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Sorry for the hijack but any word on LS2Edit yet?


yea Rice, it's out in full version now. Check out HP Tuners VCM Suite site.
http://www.hptuners.com/products.html


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

I use a preditor from RWTD - since not a sponsor - I will PM you the web site. For the cost of the unit - you also get custom tuning to meet your cars setup. I love it!


----------



## novolvo (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

get it tuned on the dyno :cheers


----------

